# Applying Multiple Watermarks in Lightroom 4



## TexAg713

Hey guys,

I'm new here and have a question regarding watermarks in Lightroom 4.  I have two watermark images I'm trying to apply in the export module, but can't figure out how to apply them both at the same time.  Is this possible or do I need to download some kind of plug-in?  I could probably export a photo set with one of the watermarks, then re-import and export again with the 2nd watermark but that just sounds like an unnecessary headache.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## thetrue

Uhhhh why would you need two watermarks? One alone is kind of annoying, don't you think?


----------



## TexAg713

I specialize in nightlife/concert photography.  Personally dislike watermarks as well but it's a client request.  They want one logo bottom left, another bottom right.  I have both settings input loaded into LR4, just can't figure out how to apply them both simultaneously.


----------



## thetrue

I'm not a professional watermark-putter-onner, but have you tried putting them together and applying them as one mask/layer/whatever over your image? I would think that would be easier...


----------



## KmH

Lightroom doesn't do layers, unless you add a layer plug-in, and Lightroom's masking capabilities are pretty crude compared to using Photoshop since Lightroom has no selection tools.

Some things are better done in Photoshop, like recording an action to watermark photos.


----------



## thetrue

Thanks Keith! I didn't know that about Lightroom.


----------

